# New kirkland grain free dog food?



## Suni&Luca (Apr 3, 2011)

I know I already have a thread about options of food to feed my spoo, but no one will see this there, so.....does anyone know anything about the new/newish Kirkland grain free salmon dog food at Costco? My pups' obedience trainer was telling me about it when I told him I just switched from Wellness to TOTW-Pacific Stream. He says they have the same ingredients and are both made by the same company, which is Diamond I do believe. Thoughts on this? It is much cheaper apparently, but does it sacrifice the quality? Both my boys seem to be doing much better on TOTW than Wellness.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I am currently feeding my 5 month old Spoo TOW -Pacific Stream. I tried Orijen and Acana and he constantly had soft serve. I like the fact that it's not as fishy smelling as some of the others. That said, I'm kinda dissapointed that it's made by Diamond  Obviously didn't do my research, thought it was made by a small company. I am switching to Prey Model Raw after Easter though ... these Pet Food Companies get my ire up!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I wish I had a Costco near me - I'd try it. I currently feed TOTW Pacific Stream, and my dogs do well on it. It rates a 5/6 on dogfoodanalysis.com, so I'm confident it's a good food.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I would assume they are similar in quality, the same way the regular Kirkland's is very similar to Diamond Naturals. 

Based on the research I have done, if you have to feed kibble I don't really see any particular problem with Diamond. They make several high quality, affordable foods. Yes, they have had a few recalls, but most companies, even the good ones, have. I think it is all objective and whatever works best for you and your dogs is what you should go with


----------



## Suni&Luca (Apr 3, 2011)

Sookster said:


> I would assume they are similar in quality, the same way the regular Kirkland's is very similar to Diamond Naturals.
> 
> Based on the research I have done, if you have to feed kibble I don't really see any particular problem with Diamond. They make several high quality, affordable foods. Yes, they have had a few recalls, but most companies, even the good ones, have. I think it is all objective and whatever works best for you and your dogs is what you should go with


I agree.....things happen to even the best companies. I'm gonna check it out and compare labels. From what I hear it has pretty much the exact same ingredients as TOTW Pacific Stream.....if this is true, I'm totally at least giving it a shot! Will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

I have been feeding Little Anderson this food since I brought him home. Right now I'm mixing it with a little CA Naturals canned in Salmon ands sweet potato as well. He is tolerating it well.


----------

